# Dog Neutered...Looks Infected



## BeansMaster

I had taken my dog Bean to have him neutered yesterday (Jan 22, 09) to a local clinic here in Kansas City (Spay & Neuter Kansas City) to have him neutered. Now I know I should have taken him to a well known vet with a good reputation, but I have been in some serious financial troubles as of late, which is why its taken me 3 years to finally do the responsible thing for him and have him neutered. A good friend of mine who takes in and adopts numerous troubled dogs, recommended this place as she had been there a few times and was always satisfied with the end result. 

Everything seemed fine to me until I just checked his incision a few minutes ago. I had been checking it frequently and besides a lil swelling it all looked ok. He has not been chewing or licking at the site. Now it looks horrible. I am very worried about him and as much as I want to run him to the emergency vet for a professional diagnosis, unfortunately I cannot afford the bill right now. I was hoping someone here could give me some sound advice on some steps I could take tonight to reduce the harm to him. 

How should I clean the incision site and with what?

There seems to be no puss-like discharge, just redness around the site and what seems to be a little blood. The swelling seems to be getting worse. He does not seem to be bothered by it and shows no signs of pain. He is just sleeping away...

Please, any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 5 s corral

he needs to go to the vet dose the clinic were you took him have a number you can call
jamie


----------



## BeansMaster

The clinic is closed. A good friend of mine who works as a vet tech says to give it a day and call a vet tomm. If I could afford it I would take him to the emergency clinic right now just to be safe...but thats not an option for me money-wise. Right now I am just kind of looking for the best advice on what to use to clean the site. Can I put some neosporin on it? Hydrogen Peroxide?


----------



## Lil Red Express

I would not put anything on it . Keep it as clean as possible with a clean white damp cloth and see vet first thing tomorrow .


----------



## spotted nikes

Are you keeping him quiet and preventing him licking it (with a cone, or something?) Did your vet give you any Rimadyl for pain and swelling?

Ditto using warm water and a soft washcloth to lightly clean it. Stay away from Hydrogen Peroxide. It can kill healthy cells.


----------



## loratliff

It doesn't look infected. It looks slightly irritated from him licking, but even then, licking is part of the natural healing process. As long as he isn't licking excessively, there is no need for a cone. In fact, my vet doesn't even give them out, post-spaying or neutering.

Neutering is a pretty standard procedure - relatively hard to muck up. I've seen plenty of horse injuries that have been infected and I can tell you with confidence, that your dog's sutures are not infected.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777

Yikes, I think that looks pretty bad, imo. I don't know about an infection but jeez....


----------



## Willowy

It does look bad, but the surgery was only yesterday, so it's going to be swollen and red for a while. I wouldn't run to the vet yet. If it doesn't look any better by Monday, call the clinic, but it's not an emergency.


----------

